# What kind of Gloves do you wear?



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

So, I have an old pair of Pearl Izumi gloves that appear to still be functional (these are like 12 years old) but was thinking that an upgrade may be in order...

what do you guys use and how do you like them...is there enough padding etc or what...

let us know!


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Some Sombrio Forensic gloves in the summer. No back of hand protection, but light, breathable, and work fine.
Some Dakine Cross-X gloves for colder/gnarlier stuff. More padding, more protection.

Had Fox Digit gloves for about 3-4 years prior to buying these 2 pairs.


----------



## supercusty (Nov 17, 2008)

rmasse10 said:


> So, I have an old pair of Pearl Izumi gloves that appear to still be functional (these are like 12 years old) but was thinking that an upgrade may be in order...
> 
> what do you guys use and how do you like them...is there enough padding etc or what...
> 
> let us know!


**** - i wish i could make gloves last 12 years i rip through them every 6 months or so

I do like the fox attack or any 661 glove - the digits have wierd padding on them that seem to actually hurt my hand when riding


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

supercusty said:


> **** - i wish i could make gloves last 12 years i rip through them every 6 months or so
> 
> I do like the fox attack or any 661 glove - the digits have wierd padding on them that seem to actually hurt my hand when riding


here are some we made for a professional Jet Ski Athlete for a competition...these are impact resistant...all energy is transferred away from the body...these are military grade!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=645402


----------



## dulyebr (Jun 18, 2004)

supercusty said:


> **** - i wish i could make gloves last 12 years i rip through them every 6 months or so
> 
> I do like the fox attack or any 661 glove - the digits have wierd padding on them that seem to actually hurt my hand when riding


Just ordered some 661 gloves. I measured out at a size nine/medium, but they showed up in the mail yesterday and they were really snug. I think I need a large.

funny, I take a large in Fox, sombrio, AXO; and apparently 661. But, with the last two pairs I bought (Oakley and EVS), the Larges have been too big.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Fox Blitx motocross gloves. They vent well, feel nice and lightweight and protect very well too. They look brand new after tons of crashes and 2 full years of use.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

Most certainly NOT mtb gloves. I only wear the best. And I don't give a jack flip what people think. I have more reasons than the next guy for protecting every single damn part of my body the best it can be protected.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I always buy the higher end Motocross specific gloves,they can take more abuse,besides,I can jump off my mountain bike and go rip up a MX track without changing gloves!!!


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

I've used Fox, 661, Race Face, Troy Lee... they all suck in comparison to Mechanix gloves you can get at any auto shop or Home Depot!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

Fox Dirt Paw. i like em, think they were around $25


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I go to a shop and see if they have something that fits. A few shops here carry the Yoko brand and their size 10 is just right for me. A pair seems to last at least a couple of years in my use. No padding for me, please.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

thor phase








fox dirtpaw

i alternate between these two. the dirt paws are a bit thicker but the thors have been through more and have so far been unscathed.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Fox Digit, 3 years old and still going.

Best, John


----------



## marsupilami (Jul 18, 2009)

Summer









Cold









Rain


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends on the trail and the weather. For hot non technical days I wear 661 Raji's because they breath so well. When the trail gets a little crazier I will wear a fox digit or Royal glove that has a bit more protection. Heck, for most rides I carry a extra set of gloves in my back pack, one to replace the sweaty gloves after climbing and a more durable glove for the decent. In the winter (mild) I wear Fox Polar Paw.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

I just got myself a set of Giro DJ's. Awesome glove. Fit is incredible (like other giros) ventilation is good. Colors and patterns are kinda fruity, but whatever


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Mizuno techfire g3. 

I have the really old pair about 5 years old and still using them, but these are similar. They grip great, no cushions or anything to distort the feel of the bars.


----------



## drumsev (Aug 31, 2010)

Do any of the previously mentioned gloves provide serious protection for the radial nerve? It seems that I can find plenty of gloves with padding for the ulnar, or even some for the radial. However, none really fully cover the radial nerve. I currently use the Fox Reflex Gel gloves, which worked well until I borrowed a bike that was set up poorly and caused my hand an injury; I get lots of pain and weakness in my hand from pressure on my radial nerve when riding. I'm doing pt to recover from it, but I also want to ensure it doesn't happen again. Any thoughts?

PS: I'm a percussionist and would love to retain the full functionality of my hand while still enjoying every second of such an awesome "hobby."


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

mechanics gloves from home depot. Cheap, durable, find them anywhere. No padding, which I prefer. I like to feel the bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

rav x enduro gloves. not much padding, just to keep a layer between my skin and the grip.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

flatulentfox said:


> mechanics gloves from home depot. Cheap, durable, find them anywhere. No padding, which I prefer. I like to feel the bike.


Does anyone ever ask you about the gloves?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

dakina coverts. I like me the terry clothe thumb  9 bucks from jenson.


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

fox incline - full finger glove, minimal, no padding. Good summer glove.


----------



## Muddydogs (Jul 15, 2010)

Most the time I don't wear gloves. My usual statement is; the only thing you can do with gloves on is pee your pants. Hell I was a sawyer on a fire crew and never wore gloves, pounded many miles of fire line without gloves as well as 15 years in the wood without them. It has to be very cold before I even need to put them on in the winter which makes it nice when I run my duck and goose calls, gloves mess with the sounds they put out. But when i do wear gloves I prefer the Mechanix gloves, they make fingerless with some padding as well as full finger with and without padding. These gloves are built better then any bike glove I have seen and are generally cheaper then bike gloves.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

In my gear bag, I have 4 sets of gloves. 2 are whatever the local motocross store has on sale and 2 are just mechanics type work gloves. Anything that stops debris from going into my skin while my hands go forward to catch me.

When the motocross store clearances out last season's gloves they're only $5-$10 a pair. I snatch up one or 2 pair, depending on the price and if I like the looks. lol


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i love my POC gloves. pricey, yes. but they are awesome and very durable.


----------



## spooon (Aug 27, 2010)

Summer ride : Giant XC Great air ventilation.
Winter ride: Lizzard skins Blizzard front back


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor MX gloves. My income depends on my ability to type and point at people [I'm not angry, I'm just pointing - "I know you, I know you"], so a durable, comfortable glove is important to me.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

pinkrobe said:


> Thor MX gloves. My income depends on my ability to type and point at people [I'm not angry, I'm just pointing - "I know you, I know you"], so a durable, comfortable glove is important to me.


What do you do for a living that you point at people...conductor?


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Any w/ pinky and ring finger protection? hard to find a good pair


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

DeerhillOG said:


> Any w/ pinky and ring finger protection? hard to find a good pair


Not unless you buy streetbike gloves like mine. Some have those 2 fingers sewn together. I just think that would make it easier to break both fingers in a crash.


----------

